# S3 Trails um Meran



## Der Kommissar (30. Juli 2012)

Moin Leute,

nachdem das Bike meines Kollegen doch noch rechtzeitig repariert werden konnte (ein Hoch auf Versenderbikes!), steht meinen 9 Tagen Biken in den Alpen 2012 nichts mehr im Wege.

Am Freitag gehts schon los. Wir werden uns erstmal im Salzburger Land (Wahlheimat meines Kollegen) etwas warm machen und dann gen Sueden aufbrechen. Eigentlich ist der Plan während einer ausgedehnten 2 Tagestour von Naturns/Latsch das Madrtischjoch (gegen den Uhrzeigersinn) und das Eisjöchl (im Uhrzeigersinn) zu machen mit Übernachtung auf der Zufallhütte und der Stettiner Hütte. Wenn wir schon mal da unten sind wuerden wir natuerlich noch gerne ein oder zwei Tage drann hängen und wir würden uns über gute Tips sehr freuen.

Wir sind eigentlich recht hart im Nehmen und suchen technische Abfahrten so im S3 Bereich. Je länger und je geiler das Panorama umso besser. Dafür nehmen wir auch mal 2-3 Stunden Schieben/Tragen in Kauf.

Wir freuen uns über jeden Tip. Und: Falls irgendwer Meinungen zum Eisjöchl und Madritschjoch hat hören wir uns das auch gerne an. Im Netz liest man ja mittlerweile ziemlich viel widersprüchgliches zu den beiden Pässen.

Schonmal vielen Dank für Eure Zeit / Mark


----------



## rzOne20 (30. Juli 2012)

madritschjöchl wird wohl weniger sein mit s3?
der sogenannte tibettrail könnte für dich interessant sein.... sind wir letzte woche gefahren......
mein video: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RET8meu1eE&list=UUGkXYHfpnx8XtLzvJzHDoIA&index=3&feature=plcp"]Ã¼berhopft im vinschgau ... massimos flugtage      - YouTube[/nomedia]
vom franz: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7FmwE_JKyc&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]MTB - LUPFEN 24, Stilfserjoch      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kommissar (30. Juli 2012)

danke fuer den tip. werd das mal mit meinem kollegen besprechen. sieht ja auf alle faelle mal nach einer ganzen menge netter spitzkehren aus...

wegen des madrtischjoch... dass das unter s3 anzusiedeln iss, ist uns schon bewusst, aber wir versprechen uns einiges vom panorama.


----------



## Carsten (31. Juli 2012)

kannst Dich gerne mal auf meiner Homepage umsehen. 
Spronser Joch
Furkelscharte
Vigiljoch
Tarschl Jöchl (im Schnalstal) 

fällt mir spontan ein


----------



## Der Kommissar (31. Juli 2012)

Hallo Carsten,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Deine Homepage gehört schon zu meiner Pflichtlektüre  Deshalb haben wir das Spronser Joch auch schon als Erweiterung von unserer Eisjöchltour in Betracht gezogen. Allerdings haben wir uns überlegt nicht wie auf deiner Homepage beschrieben über den Jägersteig und den Tiroler Höhenweg zu fahren, sondern über den Weg #6 durchs Spronser Tal wie hier beschrieben: http://freizeitalpin.at/1433/transalp-tv-making-of-tag-4-roadbook-tag-5/

Ich glaube von der Gletschersituation an der Furkelscharte halten wir uns lieber fern - ich weiss nich, ob uns das soviel Spass bringt, wenn wir uns da die ganze Zeit unsicher im Gelände fühlen...

Und Das mit dem Taschl Jöchl ist wohl eher was, wenn man das Eisjöchl gegen den Uhrzeigersinn macht. Oder glaubst du, dass das auch Sinn machen könnte vom Schlanderauntal aus kommend? Wenn ich mir das auf der Karte anschaue, dann gehts Richtung Lago Vernago aber ganz schön bergab...

Und meine letzte Frage: Welchen Trail hast du denn vom Vigiljoch aus im Auge? Auf deiner Homepage beschreibst du ja ne einsA Schotterpiste http://www.schymik.de/wordpress/?p=429#comments oder hab ich da was flasch verstanden?

Anyway: Vielen Dank auf alle Fälle mal für deine Hilfe / Mark


----------



## Pfadfinderin (31. Juli 2012)

Wenn ihr auf Panorama steht, solltet ihr evtl. auch über den Passo Zebru nachdenken. Ist zwar auch nicht S3, aber dennoch anspruchsvoll, weil sehr ausgesetzt. Infos dazu auch auf Carsten´s Homepage.


----------



## bern (31. Juli 2012)

hallo, ich hänge mich da dran, weil's passt:
selbe gegend, anforderungen eigentlich genau so wie themenstarter, allerdings als 2 oder3 tagestouren OHNE hüttenübernachtung. höhenmeter je ca. 1500 bis 2500 abhängig vom trage-anteil. 
kann mir wer da ein paar highlights empfehlen?

bernhard


----------



## Der Kommissar (31. Juli 2012)

@ Pfadfinderin: Danke fuer den Tip - die Bilder die man so vom Passo Zebru findet sehen wirklich sehr verlockend aus. Koennte aber fuer uns etwas schwer zu realisieren sein von der Logistik her. Wir wollten mit dem Auto nach Meran/Naturns fahren und dann dort starten und ankommen...

@ Bernhard: Sowohl Eisjoechl als auch Madritschjoch kann man als Tagestouren machen. Is halt ne ganze Stange Hoehenmeter, aber wenn ich richtig weiss, nehmen die Suedtiroler Busse auch Biker mit. Man koennte also ein wenig be********n, wenn man das mit seiner Bikerehre vereinbaren kann.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (31. Juli 2012)

Fahrt halt mit dem Auto weiter ins Val Müstair: Ofenpass-Pso Gallo-Bormio-Sta. Catarina Rif. Pizzini / am nächsten Tag Pso Zebru, Lago Cancano, Val Mora, Val Müstair. Ist aber, glaub ich, schon knackig für 2 Tage...


----------



## rzOne20 (8. August 2012)

seid ihr gefahren? welche strecken?


----------



## Der Kommissar (9. August 2012)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> seid ihr gefahren? welche strecken?


Sind seit Dienstag im vinschgau und haben das madritschjoch, das eisjöchl und das spronser Joch gemacht. Sind am über legen ob wir morgen den tibeztrail in angriff nehmen. Kannst du uns vielleicht weitere infos geben, wie es ab der franzenshöhe weiter geht? Und seid ihr ab trafoi Strasse gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (12. August 2012)

is jet vermutlich zu spät?
wir sind dann einfach den von der franzenshöhe weiter den 13er dann 10er, 10a, 2er und den 3er weg. von dort straße...


----------



## Der Kommissar (12. August 2012)

Jo. Mittlerweile bin ich wieder zu Hause.

Waren Freitag dann auf den Trails von Nauders unterwegs... Aber wir haben uns vorgenommen, nochmal wieder zu kommen. Nicht nur wegen des Tibettrails - auch der Goldseetrail iss ziemlich verlockend! Trotzdem Danke für deine Hilfe / Mark


----------



## rzOne20 (13. August 2012)

ui, nauders is irgendwie auch weit weg von meran?
was gibts dort interessantes ?

bin nämlich im september noch mal ne woche dort


----------



## Der Kommissar (13. August 2012)

Ahhh... Ich meinte Naturns. Irgendwie kann ich die beiden Namen nicht wirklich auseinander halten. Sorry für die Verwirrung.

In Naturns wollten wir eigentlich mal ein paar flowige Trails fahren nach dem ganzen Geballer am Spronser Joch. Das macht auch durchaus Sinn. Es hat einiges schöne Wege und die Brettljause auf der Latscher Alm iss auch einsA. Mehr Infos gibts es hier: http://www.bikereldorado.com/


----------



## rzOne20 (13. August 2012)

ah ok. 4er weg usw, oder?

kannst du mir zum spronser joch ein paar eckdaten nennen und evtl streckenverlauf "abstecken".
schwierigkeit?


----------



## Der Kommissar (13. August 2012)

Jo. In Latsch haben wir den 4er gemacht....

Zum Spronser Joch: Wir sind von der Stettiner Hütte aus zur Lasziner Alm abgefahren und dann durch ein wunderschönes Seitental zum Spronser Joch aufgestiegen. Das iss eigentlich ganz nett von Carsten auf seiner Homepage beschrieben. http://www.schymik.de/wordpress/?p=427 Dann gings an den Spronser Seen entlang zum Oberkarser und von da an Weg 6 (Tiroler Höhenweg) nach Tirol. Wurde auch hier mal beschrieben: http://freizeitalpin.at/1433/transalp-tv-making-of-tag-4-roadbook-tag-5/

Die Abfahrt iss echt cool. 2000hm auf Trails. Aber teilweise echt übles Geballer. Ich denke meistens ist das ganze mit S2 zu veranschlagen. Im oberen Teil hats auch ein paar miese Sektionen mit S3 und ein oder zwei S4 Stellen. Wenn mans gerne mal gnarly mag, dann iss das auf alle Fälle ne gute Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (13. August 2012)

ok, das war aber dann eine längere tour oder seid ihr die auf 2 tage gefahren?


----------



## Der Kommissar (13. August 2012)

Insgesamt waren wir vier Tage im Vinschgau. Davon haben wir an den ersten drei Tage eine coole Tour gemacht. Tag vier war dann Entspannung in Latsch...

Tag 1
Auto in Meran abgestellt, Zug nach Spondining, Bus nach Sulden, Seilbahn zur Schaubachhütte, dann gings endlich los mit dem Bike: übers Madritschjoch zur Zufallhütte inkl Abstecher auf die Schöntaufspitze (Die Bikes haben wir am Joch gelassen).

Tag 2
Abfahrt ins Tal und mit dem Bus ab Staben nach Katharinaberg. Von dort aus mit dem Bike durchs Passeier Tal übers Eisjöchl zur Stettiner Hütte.

Tag 3
Abfahrt zur Lazinser Alm, dann übers Spronser Joch nach Tirol - wie schon beschrieben.

Ziemlich geil alles...


----------



## lens83 (13. August 2012)

Der Kommissar schrieb:


> Von dort aus mit dem Bike durchs Passeier Tal übers Eisjöchl zur Stettiner Hütte.



Nauders/Naturns, Passeiertal/Pfossental...warum muss alles so ähnlich klingen... 

Ich war gestern auf der Stettiner. Kurz/kurz auf knapp 3.000 Metern, super!


----------



## Der Kommissar (13. August 2012)

lens83 schrieb:


> Nauders/Naturns, Passeiertal/Pfossental...warum muss alles so ähnlich klingen...



Oh mann. Immerhin steigt noch jemand bei meinen wirren Angaben durch! Erneut: Sorry for the confusion.

In der nächsten Woche gehts im übrigen ins Vallee Giffre nach Hochsavoyen. Falls irgendwer Vorschläge hat: Immer her damit, hehe...


----------



## NewMaverick (27. August 2012)

Der Kommissar schrieb:


> Tag 2
> Abfahrt ins Tal und mit dem Bus ab Staben nach Katharinaberg. Von dort aus mit dem Bike durchs Passeier Tal übers Eisjöchl zur Stettiner Hütte



Hi Mark,

wie bist du denn von Katharinaberg zum Vorderkaser gefahren: Den WW24 oder auf Asphalt?


----------



## Der Kommissar (27. August 2012)

Wir sind Asphalt gefahren. Keine Ahnung ob das Sinn machen kann durch den Wald. Die Strasse hat bereits ab und an Rampen >20%.


----------



## NewMaverick (28. August 2012)

Alles klar, merci!


----------



## jammerlappen (3. September 2012)

Hat sonst nochirgendwer inspirierende Ideen? Und wieviel Verkehr ist denn ins Pfossental hoch ab St. Leonhard?


----------



## jammerlappen (5. September 2012)

Gibts eigentlich irgendeine Möglichkeit von Juval ohne Straße an den Eingang zum Pfossental zu gelangen?


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/archive/index.php?t-353557.html


----------



## Luk00r (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich häng mich mal hier ran.
Ich hab folgende Strecke mal zusammengeklickt:
gpsies

1.Frage: Sölden-Gaislachkogel - Welcher Trail ist sinnvoller: der nach Süden über den Gaislacher See, oder der Trail unter dem Lift (beides NICHT die Downhillstrecke, darauf hab ich kein Bock) , zum See ist sicherlich einiges zu tragen am Anfang.

2.Frage: Meran, Berggasthof Bergrast, Trail 21A runter, gibts da ne bessere Alternative oder ist 21A schon ganz brauchbar.

3.Frage: Shuttle bzw. Bus von Meran zum Jaufenpass. Gibts da irgendwelche Infos ? Gibts ne Buslinie ? Nimmt die Bikes mit ? Gibts nen Shuttleanbieter ?

4.Frage: Buslinie hoch zum Timmelsjoch, Kann man da irgendwie für Bikes reservieren, wenn man nicht am Anfang einsteigt, sondern erst an der Timmelsbrücke zusteigt. Nicht das dann keine Bikes mehr hinten drauf passen.

edit:
5.Frage: Gibts ne Shuttlemöglichkeit im Ridnauntal hoch ? (von Sterzing aus ein Bus oder sowas ?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (7. Dezember 2012)

Hmm, ich glaube ich würds anders machen: Spronser Seen is ganz klar n Highlight, aber ich würd von da aus wieder ins Pfelderer Tal auf der anderen Seite der Erenspitze. 
Insgesamt würde ich wenn es von den Spronser Seen Richtung Meran runter gehen soll, dann auch nicht Bergrast (wobei ich die nicht kenne) machen, sondern Richtung Muthöfe gucken. Da gibts bei guter Sich die Dolomiten und Ortler zu sehen. Die Trails unterhalb sind definitv holy. Von Meran nach St. Leonhard gehts chillig an der Passer lang, aber der Jaufen is Moppedverseucht. Da würden mich Shuttlebusse auch mal neugierig machen. In und um Meran gibts drei Busunternehmen, von denen zwei definitiv keine Beiker mitnehmen.


----------



## isartrails (7. Dezember 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> ...In und um Meran gibts drei Busunternehmen, von denen zwei definitiv keine Beiker mitnehmen.


Ob sie jemanden mitnehmen, hängt von ein paar Faktoren ab, die du nur bedingt beeinflussen kannst.

Fahren sie im öffentlichen Linienverkehr, dann gilt: Öffentliche Linienbusse nehmen Fahrräder nach Platzverfügbarkeit mit - so die offizielle Angabe.
Das entscheidet aber der Busfahrer nach Laune!
Schon bei zwei Bikes gleichzeitig dürfte er abwinken.

Und wenn ihm deine Nase oder die Baggies deiner Kumpel nicht gefallen, dann findet er genügend Argumente gegen die Beförderung.
Wer nicht am Kopfbahnhof einsteigen möchte, sondern irgendwo unterwegs an der Strecke, der erntet noch nicht mal einen Blick.
Insofern kommt das nur als Notfallprogramm infrage, als Shuttle-Alternative eher nicht.

Auf den Bussen, wo ich das allein ausprobiert habe, gab es keinerlei Aussenbefestigungsmöglichkeit (so wie in den Schweizer Postbussen etwa).
Räder müssen unten ins Gepäckfach, Niederflurbusse fallen schonmal bauartbedingt aus und in den Innenraum dürfen sie aus versicherungsrechtlichen Gründen nicht.
Bestimmte Gepäckabteile sind schlecht geschnitten, so dass man die Räder und die Sattelstütze demontieren muss. Ladung anderer Fahrgäste geht vor und darf weder verschmutzt noch beschädigt werden.
Kein Busfahrer wird sich dann den Stress antun, und ein Risiko eingehen.

Ist man zu mehreren unterwegs, kann man die Idee schnell wieder vergessen - da dürfte ein Taxi die vernünftigere Alternative sein.


----------



## Luk00r (7. Dezember 2012)

Timmelsjochbus hat aber solche Außenhalterungen hinten dran wie die schweizer Postbusse
http://www.timmelsjoch.com/de/extras/news/details/10020/neue+buslinie+über+das+timmelsjoch.aspx


----------



## oanavodo (9. Dezember 2012)

Luk00r schrieb:


> 2.Frage: Meran, Berggasthof Bergrast, Trail 21A runter, gibts da ne bessere Alternative oder ist 21A schon ganz brauchbar.


Ob der Meranerhöhenweg vom Longfallhof bis zur Bergrast bergauf fahrbar ist, weiss ich nicht. Der 21A ist auf jeden Fall ein Spitzentrail. S3 ist er allerdings nicht. Mehr Schwierigkeit dürfte der 21 mit seinen zahlreichen Spitzkehren haben (Nachzulesen hier).

Servus
-- 
Reiner


----------



## Luk00r (10. Dezember 2012)

oanavodo schrieb:


> Ob der Meranerhöhenweg vom Longfallhof bis zur Bergrast bergauf fahrbar ist, weiss ich nicht. Der 21A ist auf jeden Fall ein Spitzentrail. S3 ist er allerdings nicht. Mehr Schwierigkeit dürfte der 21 mit seinen zahlreichen Spitzkehren haben (Nachzulesen hier).
> 
> Servus
> --
> Reiner



perfekte Info, thx


----------



## beetle (10. Dezember 2012)

Deine Strecke das Spronserjoch runter ist maximal unlustig. Der 6er Weg ist so ein sack steiler Pflasterweg. Du wirst ihn verfluchen!

Mach es am besten wie folgt:

Ab Pfelders den 6er Weg nehmen. Da kommst du bei der Faltschnal Alm raus. Dann das Tal hoch bis zum Spronser Joch.

Hier dann zum Oberkaser. Dort teilen sich die Wege auf. Nimm den 22er. Oder komm ein wenig in den Genuss des 6ers und Fahr runter zur Bockerhütte und biege da rechts ab.

Wir sind dann zum Gasthof Mutkopf weiter das Gasthaus Hochmut, wo wir übernachtet haben. Ist eine super Empfehlung, da es da eine spektakulär gute Aussicht gibt! Dann über Gasthof Talbauer auf den Meraner Höhenweg. Da geht dann das Trailgeballer weiter. Wenn du das so machst, hast du viel S3. Pass aber auf, da sind ggf. viele Wanderer unterwegs. Außerdem ist es sehr anstrengend. Ich empfehle dir in einem der Gasthäuser zu nächtigen. Die Trails da runter sind echt knall hart. Oben deutlich S4 und immer sau steil. Ich bin es mit einem AM gefahren und bin das meiste gefahren. Kumpel mit 120mm hatte nicht ganz so viel Spaß wie ich.


Edith sagt: Da du vom Eisjöchel kommst, fahr natürlich ab der Lazinser Alm hoch.


----------



## Luk00r (10. Dezember 2012)

von der Ziel-Schafhütte lieber den 42A und 6er hoch (über Falschnaljoch)
oder 42 direkt zum Spronser Joch ?

zur Abfahrt hab ich die Infos von
http://www.schymik.de/wordpress/?p=427
und deren Meinung ist wohl, der Jägersteig(22) ist nicht so der Bringer - viel bergauf-bergab - deswegen hatte ich mich für den 6er entschieden.

Ihr seid auch den 22er gefahren, könnt ihr das alles so bestätigen ?


----------



## jammerlappen (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich fand den 22er nur geil und kann überhaupt nicht bestätigen, dass das ein Mörderzeitfresser ist.


----------



## beetle (10. Dezember 2012)

DIrekt, weil sonst machst du hm kaputt. Allerdings ist der 6er hoch wunderschön. Aber fast nur schieben und tragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (26. Dezember 2012)

Was mir eben noch eingefallen ist, wenn man eh in Sterzing ist. Da geht eine Seilbahn hoch auf den Rosskopf. Von dort oben geht ein Trail bis runter ins Tal. Kommt man wieder in Sterzing raus. Bin mir mit der Wegnummer nicht so sicher mehr. War glaube die 23. Ist durchgehend S3 Geballer mit S2 Stellen zum Ausruhen und S4 Gemeinheiten. Macht Laune das Ding.


----------



## Luk00r (2. Januar 2013)

Laut Karte gibts da einen Weg mit Nr. 23 -  gut zu wissen, thx


----------



## beetle (2. Januar 2013)

Habe eben mal auf die Karte gesehen. Ist die 23. Der fängt oben so harmlos an...


----------



## Luk00r (29. Mai 2016)

Mal ein kleines Update:
Sterzing die 23 (der südlichere Weg) war nicht wie erwartet, war eher flowiger Waldtrail mit bissl Gerumpel (S1-S2, mit 1 oder 2 S3 Stellen) und ganz unten nochmal bissl S3 Spitzkehren. Kann man auf der Heimfahrt schonmal mitnehmen, der Trail ansich ist schön aber nicht das erwartete.

Meran, Pfitschkopf 21/21A nach Riffian: Vom Gipfel die ersten paar hm sind nicht fahrbar (Seilsicherung), dann aber schöner S2/S3 Trail, der untere Teil (nach der Alm) dann aber eher standard S1/S2

Tarscher Alm zum Tarscher See und dann runter (9 glaube ich):
super S3/S4 Trail mit doch einigen S4 Stellen, nicht bei Nässe machen, Spitzkehrenmassaker aber sonst recht abwechslungsreich.

Meran, Katzenleiter (55): auch nen super S3 Trail, aber viel Laub (irgendwann lästig)

Kastellbell, die 4 von den Almen runter: S3/S4 Trail, schöner Trail, abwechslungsreich und durch schöne Eichenwäldchen, nicht bei Nässe

Alles aber nur fur Leute die explizit was zum Stolperbiken suchen.


----------



## beetle (29. Mai 2016)

Deiner Bewertung würde ich mich heute anschließen.


----------



## beetle (29. Mai 2016)

Achso... Danke für die Tipps. 

Ich denke der Trail unter der Seilbahn in Latsch ist dir sicher aufgefallen. 7er. Sollte S3 sein. Über das Vorhandensein von S4 Stellen kann man diskutieren. Ist halt meistens steil und nicht ungefährlich. Rumpelt gut beim gestolper da runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luk00r (30. Mai 2016)

Der ist bekannt und immer das erste was wir fahren wenn wir anommen 
Der andere der von rechts runter kommt (8a) ist ähnlich gut (etwas einfacher)


----------



## roliK (30. Mai 2016)

Der 8er ist der der unten beim Kreisverkehr an der Straße wieder rauskommt oder? Den fand ich eigentlich bedeutend schwieriger als den 7er, der für mich nur eine echte Schlüsselstelle (die steile verblockte S-Kurve) hat. Aber rumpeln tun die beide recht gut, das stimmt.


----------



## rzOne20 (30. Mai 2016)

roliK schrieb:


> Der 8er ist der der unten beim Kreisverkehr an der Straße wieder rauskommt oder? Den fand ich eigentlich bedeutend schwieriger als den 7er, der für mich nur eine echte Schlüsselstelle (die steile verblockte S-Kurve) hat. Aber rumpeln tun die beide recht gut, das stimmt.


Die Schlüsselstelle vom 8er ist doch am Mairhof   ... zumindest für uns


----------



## beetle (30. Mai 2016)

Die Schlüsselstelle, die dir mit der Dachlatte hinterher läuft?


----------



## beetle (30. Mai 2016)

roliK schrieb:


> Der 8er ist der der unten beim Kreisverkehr an der Straße wieder rauskommt oder? Den fand ich eigentlich bedeutend schwieriger als den 7er, der für mich nur eine echte Schlüsselstelle (die steile verblockte S-Kurve) hat. Aber rumpeln tun die beide recht gut, das stimmt.



Ja, der 8er kommt da raus. Der 7er eigentlich auch. Der 8er ist meines Erachtens S2 mit 1-3 S3 Stellen. Die lange Treppe mit der etwas schwierigeren Anfahrt ist S3. Sonst schweres S2 mit ein paar anderen Stellen, über die man diskutieren kann, ob es S3 ist. Der 7er hingegen wartet mit deutlich mehr Gemeinheiten auf. 

Zumindest so meine Einschätzung.


----------



## h4wk (10. Juli 2016)

Luk00r schrieb:


> Mal ein kleines Update:
> Sterzing die 23 (der südlichere Weg) war nicht wie erwartet, war eher flowiger Waldtrail mit bissl Gerumpel (S1-S2, mit 1 oder 2 S3 Stellen) und ganz unten nochmal bissl S3 Spitzkehren. Kann man auf der Heimfahrt schonmal mitnehmen, der Trail ansich ist schön aber nicht das erwartete.
> 
> Meran, Pfitschkopf 21/21A nach Riffian: Vom Gipfel die ersten paar hm sind nicht fahrbar (Seilsicherung), dann aber schöner S2/S3 Trail, der untere Teil (nach der Alm) dann aber eher standard S1/S2
> ...




Sind übernächste Woche auch im Vinschgau und noch auf der Suche nach neuen anspruchsvollen Trails. Die 23 am Rosskopf wollten wir auch fahren, aber nach deiner Beschreibung fliegt die Tour jetzt wohl wieder raus. 

Zum Katzensteig: meinst du die Katzenleiter zwischen Hafling und Meran? Bin ich vor Jahren schon mal gefahren, ganz nett. Gibt es da eine sinnvolle Verlängerung nach oben? Weil das ist sonst ansich schon ziemlich kurz...

Sonst noch jemand konkrete Tipps in der Ecke Meran? Wollten da 1-2 Touren fahren. 

Grüße
Dennis


----------



## Luk00r (11. Juli 2016)

Ja kann man, aber die Katzenleiter ist schon das Heiglight was gerumpel angeht.
Von oben nach unten:
Wildspitz/Großer Mittager Ri W -> Meraner Hütte Ri W/SW -> Maiser Alm Ri W -> durch Hafling -> Ri NW Katzenleiter
Oben mit mehr Aussicht und stellenweise auch anspruchsvoll, das meiste is allerdings recht einfach. Aber in Summe machts schon Spaß.

Viele Leute oben in Seilbahnnähe, wird Nachmittags weniger.


----------



## jammerlappen (11. Juli 2016)

Also wenn man schon auf die 2.400 hoch geht, dann über die Oswaldscharte Richtung Streitwalder Alm! Geblocker vom Feinsten! Danach von mir aus die Tasertrails oder was das Herz auch sonst beliebt runter bis zur Passer.

Oberhalb der Katzenleiter ist doch eigentlich alles eher gezwungen geil.


----------



## h4wk (24. Juli 2016)

Luk00r schrieb:


> Mal ein kleines Update:
> Sterzing die 23 (der südlichere Weg) war nicht wie erwartet, war eher flowiger Waldtrail mit bissl Gerumpel (S1-S2, mit 1 oder 2 S3 Stellen) und ganz unten nochmal bissl S3 Spitzkehren. Kann man auf der Heimfahrt schonmal mitnehmen, der Trail ansich ist schön aber nicht das erwartete.
> 
> Meran, Pfitschkopf 21/21A nach Riffian: Vom Gipfel die ersten paar hm sind nicht fahrbar (Seilsicherung), dann aber schöner S2/S3 Trail, der untere Teil (nach der Alm) dann aber eher standard S1/S2
> ...



Kurzes Feedback:

Tarscher Alm ist in der Tat ein netter Trail, leider ist zu mindest der Einstieg von der Seilbahn her mit einem Bikeverbotsschild versehen... Schwierigkeit würde ich wie beschrieben zustimmen

Die 4 nach Kastelbell ist in der Tat ein wundervoller Trail, würde ich jederzeit wieder fahren! Ein paar Bilder dazu gibts hier: http://www.bruchpilot.eu/alpen/sudtirol/vom-trumsberg-nach-kastelbell/2814

Katzenleiter haben wir gestern da als "Kurztour" wegen des schlechten Wetters gemacht. Die 3 großeren Absätze waren wegen des Regens leider nicht fahrbar... 

Danke für die Tipps!

Grüße
Dennis


----------



## Luk00r (25. Juli 2016)

Hab mal deine Berichte durchgelesen.
Was/wo war denn der Trail vom Ruhetag?
Mutspitze klingt auch schick, hatte ich mir auf der Karte auch schonmal überlegt - danke fürs auskundschaften.

Cavaletsch hatten wir letztes Jahr oder so gemacht, inkl. Stilfser Joch/Tibettrail. War in Summe arg anstrengend und die Mühe eigentlich nicht wert. Ja, es gibt einige schöne Trailstücke zwischendrin, aber die Verbindungen sind arg beschissen zu fahren (anstrengend) und die trails zu kurz in Relation zum Aufwand.
Die Variante unten am Hang lang find ich besser (mehr zu fahren, weniger anstregend)
Der Glurnser Trail war damals arg zerfahren und teilweise böswillig blockiert (Äste und Baumstämme in den Weg gelegt)
Wie war da euer Eindruck?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4wk (25. Juli 2016)

Chavalatsch war mit Sicherheit ein wudnerschönes alpines Erlebnis, aber es gibt im Vinschgau mit Sicherheit deutlich schönere Trails, die einfacher zu erreichen sind, da gebe ich dir recht. Deswegen hatten wir die Abfahrt vom Stilfser Joch auch gleich weggelassen, und uns lieber auf das wesentliche konzentriert^^
Aber Glurnser Alm war dann in der Tat nichts mehr besonders. Äste und Baumstämme liegen inzwischen keine mehr im Weg, aber man sieht dem Weg die vielen Biker (und die teilweise schlechte Bremstechnik...) an... Alles in allem halt doch eher eine klassische "Biketour" und kein Stolperbiken...


----------

